# Custom Carbon Fiber Rod Grips



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are couple jigging rods that I just recently built by myself. These are my first and second built. I really like the carbon fiber grips because they're very easy to clean. I don't have to deal with stinky fish smells on eva grips anymore.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Did you build the grips?

Really nice job on the set and thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Skiff said:


> Did you build the grips?
> 
> Really nice job on the set and thanks for sharing your work.


Yes, I custom built the grips myself.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

First 2? Wow, you musta done some research before starting. They look great. Did you build the sleeve the grips on urethane foam?


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Goags said:


> First 2? Wow, you musta done some research before starting. They look great. Did you build the sleeve the grips on urethane foam?


Yes, I did some homework before building those two rods. Carbon sleeve over treated cork core. I only used foam core for inshore or fresh water fishing rod.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great work on the grips, hard to believe that they are your first.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice. Congats on a job well done!


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

very nice... how did you get the CF sleeves to dress in at the ends? also where did you buy them, i really like the look at might try it on a rod...thanks


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Tx Grizzly said:


> very nice... how did you get the CF sleeves to dress in at the ends? also where did you buy them, i really like the look at might try it on a rod...thanks


Use zip tie at one ends and smooth them out...then zip tie the other end. There are several sources that you can buy them online.


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

wadefisherman said:


> Use zip tie at one ends and smooth them out...then zip tie the other end. There are several sources that you can buy them online.


 any type of glue under the sleeve or just friction fit?


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Tx Grizzly said:


> any type of glue under the sleeve or just friction fit?


I coat of Permagloss under the sleeve and several coats over the sleeve.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work. Well done even it were you tenth time. What are the actions of those rods? Are the parabolic, slow?


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

jaycook said:


> Nice work. Well done even it were you tenth time. What are the actions of those rods? Are the parabolic, slow?


These blanks are: jigging master three king special (medium fast)
Saltywater obx500g medium action

Jigging master blank can handle tuna up to 150lbs; OBX 500g can handle cow tuna up to 250lbs


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I know that most of those blanks bend pretty deep, some through the reel seat. I was just wondering if those fore grips had any give to them to allow for the flex.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

I did some destructive tests on the carbon handles before I installed them on the rod blanks. I railed up a 200lbs bull shark without any problem. The carbon fiber handle bent down like a regular cork handle but would not disintegrate


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you have a winner.


----------

